# New Small Loft Complete!



## jeff rose (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all! I have just completed the new loft for my 8 Delbar whites with the many great ideas I have been reading about on this fantastic site. It measures 4' x 3' x 5.5' tall. It has a 1/2"x 1" wire bottom with a pull-out tray for cleaning. Inside are 12 box perches along with a couple perches on the doors to give each bird plenty of personal space. In the eaves I have vents running the entire width along with additional vents on the bottom sides. Front is pretty much open with fold up landing board and trap. Next I plan to add the aviary to the side for the birds to enjoy plenty of sun and bathe. Hope this helps anyone who wants to build a small loft on a budget.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweeet!! Can you walk on the wire? Thats a sick design, like those bottom vents and those trays. Can I inquire total cost? Its pretty cool I see that trap door at the top too


----------



## jeff rose (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, you probably could walk on the wood boards on the bottom but due to the small size I may not need to much. Total cost was about $250. My wife did the paint work. Here's a few pics of the birds.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

You, and your wife did a great build!!


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Job well done!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow $250, thats it? NICE !!! you did an awesome job...might have to pm you for a parts list...


----------



## tiretrx (Feb 23, 2013)

looks great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice looking loft


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice job!!!!!! Nice looking birds also.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

What a nice looking loft and the color is nice.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice loft and good-lookin' birds too!!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I like this, very clean.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

about how long did this take you to build? and please post up pictures when you build their aviary!


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

very nice im jealous


----------



## whiteroller123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wonderful Job! Your birds must like it a lot . An aviary would be nice, but not bad overall.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Whiteroller do you know Steve Yonke?


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

wow nice loft jeff


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That a nice loft.Your birds are very pretty.


----------



## jeff rose (Jan 1, 2013)

*Small Loft Aviary Complete!*

Hi all, here's the new aviary for the white birds. They do seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## jeff rose (Jan 1, 2013)

*Aviary*

Sorry,forgot to put in attachment.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

really cool!!!


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeet!! Is that a cat I see below??


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Wow very nice what size is it? I see a cat under your aviary what I did to a loft I had one time with a aviary was I did a sub floor with wire mech about three inches under the floor the birds walk on also did the same on top so cats can't grab a bird or get there teeth directly on the birds.... Just an idea. But your set up is awesome!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Jeff Rose- very nice job and well planned. Keep an eye on that cat, they can cause total terror in a loft. Be careful.- Yours in sport -Nick


----------



## jeff rose (Jan 1, 2013)

*Small Loft Aviary Complete!*

Glad you like it. The cat is my wife's and is just fascinated by the birds but not too sure how I'm going to keep it from bugging them once training starts. I like the idea of closing off the area underneath though. Glad I used 1/2" x 1" wire as any larger and a paw could get through!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Really well done. I love it Jeff.


----------



## SKOTOSTRAS (Jun 27, 2008)

the cat has a periscope or something?


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool Desing.


----------



## slowpace (May 27, 2013)

Very Nice, i like that, ive not had pigeons now for just over 20 years - and i no longer have a big garden, so i may do something that size my selt.

Thanks for posting the pic;s


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice job Jeff!


----------



## tiretrx (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks great


----------

